# Spanish language teacher & spanish guitar teacher need in cairo!



## Cream Beach

Dear all, i am looking for a native private spanish guitar teacher & spanish language teacher nearby, zamalek,dokki,giza, my knowledge about music and instruments is zero also would like to add that i am on a tight budget, please contact me if you are interested or recommend another person.

Sherif


----------



## Whitedesert

Cream Beach said:


> Dear all, i am looking for a native private spanish guitar teacher & spanish language teacher nearby, zamalek,dokki,giza, my knowledge about music and instruments is zero also would like to add that i am on a tight budget, please contact me if you are interested or recommend another person.
> 
> Sherif


 Maybe you should leave the "tight" budget part out.


----------



## Cream Beach

i will keep it in as i am not looking for something fancy


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome

Why not call into the music shops as there may be offers of lessons advertised


----------



## Cream Beach

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Why not call into the music shops as there may be offers of lessons advertised


i am afraid they will provide someone just to teach the techniques whil i need somebody alos aware about classical spanish guitar music, and also i am looking for a spanish language teacher so i mixed both in the thread..


----------



## MaidenScotland

The original poster no longer posts


----------



## Cream Beach

Carmencitilla said:


> still looking for a spanish teacher?


Yes Carmen, i stopped practicing as i couldn't find someone near of where i live or work, but still willing to start learning Spanish again, and i am still in the beginner level


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cream Beach said:


> Yes Carmen, i stopped practicing as i couldn't find someone near of where i live or work, but still willing to start learning Spanish again, and i am still in the beginner level




Male or female?


----------



## Cream Beach

MaidenScotland said:


> Male or female?


Excuse me ? the teacher could be male or female but must be a teacher


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cream Beach said:


> Excuse me ? the teacher could be male or female but must be a teacher




Sorry I was asking if you were male or female


----------



## Cream Beach

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I was asking if you were male or female


i am a male but how is your question related to my thread ?


----------

